# 2007 Outback 28Rsds For Sale



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

Wifes wants a different floor plan so this one has to go. I have flipped the axles and upgraded it with heavy weight rated one, also springs are upgraded and 15" rim with tires. I have vent covers on all the vents, and have mounted a TV( 19" lcd with built in DVD) I put doors on the seat ends to easily get stuff in and out. This does have the U-shaped dinette. Everything else should be the same. Pm me if you want more info. I do have a extended warrantee that is transferable for all the mechanics of the unit, fridge, a/c, etc. I am located in Sycamore, IL 40 miles west of Chicago.

Sorry forgot to put the price. hoping to get close to $15,000.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You should state your asking price.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 15, 2008)

Holy Smokes!! How much is it?


----------

